# Can you own a horse, without having a trailer?



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

My daughter is still wanting a horse very badly. Weve done research, taken riding lessons, worked out basic costs, etc, trying to cover everything before making a decision one way or the other.

The problem is, I do not have a horse trailer, I don't have a vehicle that can tow one, either. I have a chevy HHR. Do you need a horse trailer to own a horse? Vet trips, etc?

Im sure not everyone that owns a horse has a trailer, what do you do when there comes a time that you need to have the horse trailered? Is it irresponsible to own a horse and not have a trailer?

I'm really trying to look at everything here, before I make my decision on this.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't have a trailer, and I've got 3. The things to consider are where is she going to ride, and do you have an equine vet that will come to you? The few times I have needed a trailer, I have friends that give me a hand.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Owned my first horses several years without a trailer. I had friends that I did the weekend camping trips with and typically someone had a blank space they would kindly offer. If not, then I was just stuck. I did a lot of pasture riding and road riding as a kid. Something I don't ever plan on doing again and don't suggest road riding for anyone.

It's always better to have a trailer, because then you aren't scrambling for one. Even a little 2 horse and an old beatup farm truck to haul it.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

You don't have to have a trailer but it sure makes life better. If you don't have one, make sure you have a friend or neighbor that can drop everything in an emergency and haul you and your animal to the horsepital. 

Most of the time, my vet makes farm calls for the things we have done. It's less hassle and since I have more than two horses, it'd mean multiple trips to his office. The downside is a scheduled farm call is $70, just to get him on the farm. Some vets charge more, others less; and they add extra for emergency visits, and even more for late night or weekends. They may or may not then charge for professional time in addition to meds and supplies. Sometimes in dire emergencies a farm call is still necessary to get a horse prepared for transport to a larger facility with better surgical capabilities.

I wouldn't call it irresponsible to not have a trailer; but having a backup in an emergency means everything; since with some Red Letter emergencies, time is of the absolute essence. I have a trailer, but they occasionally need servicing. So before my trailer goes in, I call the neighbor and let her know that she's on call if something goes wrong. If her rig is down, then I have another friend that will come day or night, but she lives a little farther. I would do the same for either of them. If neither is available, I schedule my servicing for when one is.

I don't mean to scare you; I hope you can find your way to getting a horse. A young horse crazy girl is a lot safer in the barn than in the back seat of some teenage boy's car. My youngest had her own horse from the age of nine. It, with 4-H, gave her a ton of structure and a sense of belonging.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'd say it's nice, but not necessary if you have a friend with one, or a vet that makes house calls and most large animals vets do. We sold our big trailer several years ago because we weren't using it and just kept the two horse. We haven't used it much at all, our vet is a friend that does both the horses and dogs at the house. The only reason I sometimes wish that we had kept the big trailer is fire season, just because it would give me peace of mind to be able to evacuate all the animals at once if we ever had to. 

You may find down the road that you do want a trailer, you can always buy one. They are handy and there are lots of things besides horses you can use a horse trailer to haul, but having a truck and trailer just to save the farm call fee several times a years is not, IMO, necessary.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

We have two. We don't have a truck and don't have a trailer. The vet comes out to our place. A farm call sure costs less than a trailer, even an emergency night call. Here, we can get a vet out here quicker than you could load up a horse and get him to the vet. For that matter, I wouldn't want to load up a sick horse anyway. A farm call costs less than the gas cost for a trip to the vet for annual shots. All of our local large animal vets make farm calls. Call a large animal vet and make sure they make farm calls before getting horses. You know you just gotta get two.  

I've found that having a good farrier helps with the vet issue. We had to deal with an abscess. The vet asked us who we used and what he told us to do. When we told him the vet ordered exactly what our farrier recommended. He didn't even come out.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I have never had a horse trailer or anything that could really tow with.

OK,.,, well the Honda Pilot I have now, could tow a Brenderup but have you seen the prices on those trailers? Yikes...

So no, you do not need a trailer to own horses. 
Can it come in handy yes.... 
I do have friends that would haul for me, if there was a fire or some such.
Horse Vets come to my place when needed.

My place is also big enough, I pretty much just ride here. Though there are trails very close, if I choose to ride out.

If she wants to do shows and 4-H then you will need a trailer or someone willing to trailer for you.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I never had a trailer until I moved out here about 5 years ago. When I lived in WI none of my close riding buddies had trailers either. We just rode at the place we boarded our horses. I moved my horse around a few times to different stables...just always made sure there was plenty of trails to ride on and that I could bring my dog. 
Vets and farriers ALWAYS made farm calls. It was never an issue until wanting to move to another stable to board. I could always find someone who would help with that. 
Back then trailering was an issue in itself for me...it terrified me! I had 2 bad experiences with trailers and horses in my youth and I hated the thought of putting a horse in a trailer. I couldn't even be there when I would have my horse moved. I would make arrangements to have it done and stay as far away as possible. Boy have I come a long way! It took a little time but I have overcome that fear and I now have the perfect set up for me and it's all second nature. Both my horses "normally" jump right in the trailer...I don't even have to lead them. If it's a bad day, all I have to do is wack them on the hind end with the lead rope and they listen. They rarely try to pull any stunts with me. I'm proud of this accomplishment so will share a picture of my trailer...which I LOVE.








Now I don't think I could live without my truck and trailer...but it certainly is possible to have a great horse experience life without one!!


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Loads of horse owners don't own a trailer, or at least not for the first few or several years of their horse ownership.

If you don't have a trailer, arrange for one to be on "standby" if you need it in an emergency. Many emergency vet calls can be dealt with at your farm, but you may need to transport the horse to a clinic if it needs surgery or an extended stay at the animal hospital.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I've hauled for years like it was done before horse trailers - in the bed of my truck.

We're in central Arizona.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I think I had horses about 1o years or so before I had a little trailer and a truck to pull it with., 
As long as you have a vet that will make farm calls and a place to ride..it can be done. It's much more fun with a trailer, but no trailer is better then no horse.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I think a lot of people own horses without a truck and trailer. If she is interested and you're keen on getting her started, make some calls and see if you can find a vet that will come to you and make sure you develop a good working relationship so that when you do need them, they will come. 

You may want to call around and see if you have a 4H horse group in your area so she would have some additional support and it also helps to find like minded parents who can help you out in a pinch.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Thank you everyone


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I bought my first pony before I could legally drive a car, so of course I was without a truck and trailer then :ashamed:
I boarded at a casual barn, mostly just pleasure riders, where a few people owned trailers so on the rare occasions we needed to trailer the pony somewhere I was able to catch a ride for her with other horse friends.
Even if you are keeping the horse at home, I think you could get away with not owning a truck and trailer so long as you have reliable vets nearby that are willing to do emergency farm calls. You may never have a need for them, but it's always good to have a backup plan.

I just wanted to ad that it's obvious you and your daughter have put a lot of thought in to what owning a horse entails. It sounds like any horse that you bring home will be in good hands


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Lots of folks do not own a horse trailer, but have horses. There are many trailer-less folks that would like to borrow a trailer when the need calls for one. Trailer owners often tire of people borrowing their trailer. Part is because stuff gets broken and no one owns up to the damage or people just expect to use it for free.

Since you have neither a trailer or a vehicle to hook it to, you need to hire someone to transport your horse. Some people that won't loan or rent out their trailer will be willing to do transportation for you. Keep in mind that trucks are costly, trailers are costly, neither last forever and gas mileage isn't like your SUV. I guess what I'm saying is that $20 isn't going to cut it for hauling your horse to the vet.

You are boarding where she takes lessons, right? you planning of taking daughter and horse to horse shows?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

In my part of the world, the seller transports to the buyer.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

We have had horses for over 20 years and never owned a trailer. When we need the vet he comes here and if we ever need a horse hauled Cale has several friends with trailers who are happy to help out.


----------



## Maddiequus (Nov 4, 2003)

I've never owned a trailer; I pay a friend if I need to haul somewhere, and the vet doesn't charge much for a farm call. The neighbors both have trailers if we ever had (God forbid) a true HAS TO GO NOW emergency. It would be nice to have one, but since my TBs and Percheron are really tall, I can't afford the size they need - nor the gas to haul!!


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

If she joins 4-H, often someone going to a show or activity will have space in their trailer and you can pay them to haul.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I've been quite surprised by this thread. I don't know anyone who has equines that doesn't have a trailer, even those with just one horse or one mule. I'm the oddball 'cause I haul in the bed of my truck, altho I did have a horse trailer for 20 years.

We're in Arizona.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I think a lot depends on where you live, and how you keep your horses. Most of the people in my area board their horses and don't have a trailer. My friends who grew up in CT showed the A circuit and never owned a trailer because commercial shippers were so readily available, even for one day shows. 

But I'd say at least 1/2 the general "home farm" population in my area own trailers, but I didn't for a while. However, I always knew someone else who did have a trailer, and my clinic is very close. Actually, come to think of it, I'm pretty sure my clinic has a trailer to transport horses to the clinic if necessary. I'm sure it would be costly but it's an option. 

You do have to balance out how often you would use your trailer v. what it costs to buy one and a truck to tow it. The tow package can be costly if you don't already own a good truck. And if you'll only use it a few times a year, it might be cheaper to make an arrangement with a friend or professional hauler to trailer for you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I owned trailers for years and finally sold the last one two years ago when I had to replace the tires due to dry rot from sitting all the time. It just didn't get used once my youngest went to college and we no longer went to shows. I sold it to a friend at very reasonable price with the understanding that she'd let me use it if needed. I haven't had to borrow it yet.


----------

